# Canadian National



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Any info/update on this event? Judy? Daniel? Marcy? Thanks, HPW


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Harry,
Here is the link:
http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/2010/2010-natl.html
Hope that helps.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Harry, the link Becky posted provides a good summary of the tests with pictures and sketches. I watched the two test dogs and the first seven dogs run the third series this morning and then came back to the motorhome to warm up. Trek and I don't run until late today. Of the seven I watched, there were three clean jobs, one handle, two pickups, and one switch. I'd say it's averaging 8-9 minutes per dog, but the gun changes and rebird will take some time. They also announced that they will run a bye dog before every rebird so the honor dog doesn't have to wait which will also extend the time. The judges are hoping to get done with the third series today.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Good luck Judy and Trek!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck Judy and Trek


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

3rd series eating them up again today a bit. Some real nice work too, though. 
We are at dog 68, started with dog 30 and:
11 handles or pickups, few nasty big hunts and some real nice work. 
Fun test to watch.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Here's hoping for good news from Judy and "Trek"! Just being there is an honor  

Judy


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Good luck, Judy and Trek, and Lynn and Rio.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info and to all the contestants still in I send my well wishes. Harry


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the good luck wishes. Trek did a nice job on the 3rd series water triple late today, but they did not finish the series tonight and did not do partial callbacks. Still a few more dogs to run in the morning. I had to scratch from the GRCA National as there is no way I can make it to Colorado in time. Sure wish I could be in two places at once!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Best Wishes From Joan And Me! Go Trek And Judy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

You Go Gal!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

I'll join this "Golden-Girl" fan club! Go Judy and Trek. Get 'em Lynn and Rio.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Thanks for all the good luck wishes. Trek did a nice job on the 3rd series water triple late today, but they did not finish the series tonight and did not do partial callbacks. Still a few more dogs to run in the morning. I had to scratch from the GRCA National as there is no way I can make it to Colorado in time. Sure wish I could be in two places at once!


Awesome Judy! Go Trek! We are all cheering for you! Too bad about the National but you are in a good place right now!
Daine


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

looks like jiggy is gettin with it!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Trek went out on the 4th series water blind this afternoon, but I was totally pleased with his work. He is a very young dog and his blinds aren't quite at the all age level yet. But he gave it a good effort and stayed with me on a long, difficult rat trap blind. It was only the second rat trap blind he has ever done. Plus he showed me definite progress in his training. I had tears in my eyes when he made it out to the bird. What more could I ask? Thanks to all of you for your support.

Meanwhile, Lynn and Rio are still in because they had one of the best blinds of the day. They will be running the 5th series land quad tomorrow. Rio is the only Golden left in the running. Keep those good wishes coming for them.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Judy, if you see Lynn, please tell her and Rio Best Wishes from New Mexico! It sounds like you had a great trial, regardless of ribbons. Congratulations to you and that youngster of yours. Too bad we'll miss you in Colorado. I've got you on the scratch list.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Judy and Trek, good try! Sorry you didn't make it to the end but we're proud of you!
Fluffy brigade regards,
Hoss and Becky


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy I am sorry you are out but Trek showed you he is the real thing and just need more experience.

Lynn I am happy for you and Rio. Good luck !


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Trek went out on the 4th series water blind this afternoon, but I was totally pleased with his work. He is a very young dog and his blinds aren't quite at the all age level yet.


You're right, Trek is only three. Congratulations and keep pushing.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Go Sinner Arson, Ollie & Mikka


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Max: I sure hope you start cheering for Darbi soon...seeing as Miikka is not entered. 

PS- just starting the sixth. Sinner did a good job on the fifth.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Go Pedro!!!! and Horsetooth!!!

Aaron*


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Jiggy said:


> Max: I sure hope you start cheering for Darbi soon...seeing as Miikka is not entered.
> 
> PS- just starting the sixth. Sinner did a good job on the fifth.


Wrong dog right lady.
Sorry but I have no excuse. so go Darbi


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*The picture of the 7th looks really neat. Looks like one of those tests that you want to run, but you know it is either gonna be really good or really bad.... 

Good Luck Regards,

Aaron

link to National: http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/2010/natl-results.html*


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya...I know it. 

I just picked up Darbi on the seventh.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Boy....Would love to try that 7th series. Would separate those who want to do it from those who don't for sure.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Dang Jiggy, it was a good run. 

Go Sharon G and Blue!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

First there were 6. Now there are two.
Darbi and Sinner had a good run. Got love them but suffer the disappointment.
My wife handed me a bumper sticker she got a long time ago for me as she saw us dog people respond to our dog's work. 
I love my dog
I hate my dog
Go Ollie & Arson
Darbi came along way this year, Marcy!
Go Kenny


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

The 7th took it's toll. I'm curious.... does anyone know who the two dogs are that stayed in for the long bird in the 7th? HPW


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes. First to do it just before a gun change was #68 FTCH Sloan of Sweetwater with owner/handler Raymond Smith. Immediately after the gun change, #70 FTCH/AFTCH Pilkington Casper of Mt Granite did it (owner Gerry Burmaster, handler Kevin Cheff). I was out gunning for the long mark with Daniel Schnitka when the first dog did it. We were in the holding blind and couldn't see a thing but for the first time heard a dog approaching by water. We wondered if the dog had made the long swim. Sure enough, as soon as the dog picked up the bird there was loud cheering from the gallery and car horns were honking, so we knew it was a good one. Very exciting to be part of it.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

10th going on now:
7-Jim Swanson (Norton)
14-Kenny Trott (Ollie)
19-Colin McNicol (Lucy)
23-Daniel Snitka (Ripple)
24-Sharon Gierman (Big Blue)
41-Todd Fournier (Sky)
42-Ray Smith (After Five)
56-Dan DeVos (Dikes)
62-Kenny Trott (Arson)
63-Rick Regamble (Rip)
68-Ray Smith (Sloan)
70- Kevin Cheff (Casper)

sorry I don't know all the dogs' call names. 
Two dogs "clean" according to my books. 

congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Make that three dogs...but I haven't seen everything.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Great year in the north for Trott & team.
Wish I could have been there. 
Damn MD!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Way to go Blue & Sharon!
CNFC 2010


----------



## smt (Mar 13, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS to Blue and Sharon!
From Mom Breeze and Sue and Garry (TaylorMade Retrievers)


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

sinner said:


> Way to go Blue & Sharon!
> CNFC 2010


Nice job Sharon!!!!! Congrats on a national title!!


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Big Congrats to Sharon,Hal and Blue .....what a thrill for you .....GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Sharon and BLue...!!!!

Sarita and BIll


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

Congrats to Sharon on a huge accomplishment

Howard


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Sharon, Hal, and Blue!!! Congratz!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Sharon and Blue!


----------



## sinned (Feb 14, 2009)

y'all realize that while Sharon was off in Canada, the Midwest Field Trial Club hunt test was going on at her place? The Gierman's were gracious enough to host some of the stakes at their place. It made for some NICE test setups and very comfortable and dog-safe grounds. 

Congrats to Sharon and thanks for letting us play in your 'yard' while you were away! 

sinneD


----------

